# Cannot Add To Favorites Bar Win 10 Edge



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

I have a desktop computer using Windows 10 software. Yesterday I switched from Explorer to Microsoft Edge for browsing, etc. My problem is that I am unable to add frequently visited sites to my favorites bar. I open the website, click on the star, click save in favorites bar, and click add. But nothing happens. 

The same procedure works fine on our laptop but not on my Dell desktop. Can anyone please help?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Edge>Three dots>Settings>View Favorites Settings>Show the Favorites Bar. Now what you've been trying should work.


----------



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

Corday said:


> Edge>Three dots>Settings>View Favorites Settings>Show the Favorites Bar. Now what you've been trying should work.


There is no View Favorites pick. There is only a Show Favorites Bar and a Show Only Icons On Favorites Bar. Both are toggles on/off.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Turn Show Favorites Bar on.


----------



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

Corday said:


> Turn Show Favorites Bar on.


The bar is on. Other favorites are shown.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If they show in the Favorites Menu, drag and drop to the Favorites Bar. Another idea is to clear some of the browsing data: Edge>...>Settings>Choose What to Clear.


----------



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

Corday said:


> If they show in the Favorites Menu, drag and drop to the Favorites Bar. Another idea is to clear some of the browsing data: Edge>...>Settings>Choose What to Clear.


I found that I can drag from Favorites to Favorites Bar list. So what I have to do is put the sites in Favorites, then transfer it to the Bar. Thanks for help.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

That's a temp solution of course. Hope in the future we can isolate the cause since the "regular" method works for others.


----------

